# Lyft accusing me of fraud on GPS



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

its the second time that lyft accused me of fraud on gps, they say that im manipulating the gps location and it can bring me to deactivation.
How the fk im doing that?!?
I have iphone 7, no jailbreak no app to change gps location, nothing!
Im on lyft for 2 years with over 2.3k rides and never got a problem.
This is a serious accusation i hope they can prove this bs
Has someone already got it?

I got deactivated.
Going to Lyft hub now no see what they have to say about this bs


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25 minutes is all they log you out for when you're committing fraud? That sucks, I need at least an hour for my lunch break.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I would contact support and ask them what it means and what you need to do to correct the problem. If you have a Lyft Hub in your area, go and talk to a rep in the office.
I have never seen that type of notice before.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ROTA said:


> Going to Lyft hub now no see what they have to say about this bs


Be sure you're not continuing to fake your GPS location while you're hangin' out at the Lyft Hub.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

No available jailbreak for your firmware,you would have to may be use a vpn ? I see no vpn logo anywhere.

I would update the Lyft app see if it solves the error , sadly the Uber app seems more stable now.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Be sure you're not continuing to fake your GPS location while you're hangin' out at the Lyft Hub.


Been falsely accused of fraud is a crime.
Hope they have proof on that


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ROTA said:


> Hope they have proof on that


Lyft doesn't bother to prove anything, they just boot drivers off the platform and it's end of story.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft doesn't bother to prove anything, they just boot drivers at the platform and it's end of story.


They can do that, but not whiout been sued in small claims court for falsely accusing fraud.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ROTA said:


> They can do that, but not whiout been sued in small claims court for falsely accusing fraud.














ROTA said:


> They can do that, but not whiout been sued in small claims court for falsely accusing fraud.


If I got a nickle every time somebody in this forum actually followed through with their threat to file a suit in a small claims court, I'd have a nickle.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> If I got a nickle every time somebody in this forum actually followed through with their threat to file a suit in a small claims court, I'd have a nickle.


Some ppl dont have balls even to kick a costumer out of their cars. Ppl are different
They reactivated me and said lyft have done it to alot of drivers. He left a note there.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ROTA said:


> Some ppl dont have balls even to kick a costumer out of their cars.


Why would I kick out a costumer for wearing a costume? It Halloween time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I received an email from Lyft yesterday stating that they are doing extra background checks on certain Chicago drivers, and I have been picked as one of the Chosen Few.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ROTA said:


> They can do that, but not whiout been sued in small claims court for falsely accusing fraud.


Hate to say it but you signed an arbitration agreement. Good luck just the same, I feel for ya.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> I received an email from Lyft yesterday stating that they are doing extra background checks on certain Chicago drivers, and *I have been picked as one of the Chosen Few*.


Me too. You're a 20%er too, right? Nothing on my background check should have changed. They better not try to make up some false claim about me!  Any other 20%ers get that text/email? Just curious if they sent this to any 25%ers too.


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

ROTA said:


> its the second time that lyft accused me of fraud on gps, they say that im manipulating the gps location and it can bring me to deactivation.
> How the fk im doing that?!?
> I have iphone 7, no jailbreak no app to change gps location, nothing!
> Im on lyft for 2 years with over 2.3k rides and never got a problem.
> ...


Sorry but what is that mean spoofing GPS froud ????


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Me too. You're a 20%er too, right? Nothing on my background check should have changed. They better not try to make up some false claim about me!  Any other 20%ers get that text/email? Just curious if they sent this to any 25%ers too.


25% er here. Got the email anyway. There is nothing other than a red camera tickets in my background. Will see what follows from Lyft.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Mustafuoco said:


> Sorry but what is that mean spoofing GPS froud ????


People have the ability to appear somewhere they are not. For example, you want an airport ride, yet are not near the airport you can still get in line by having the app show you are in the queue.

The funny thing is that I believe Lyft before I believe drivers. Most drivers will do everything they can to lie, cheat, and steal and then hide behind the fact that they are independent contractors etc.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It's just Crapple's implementation of GPS on that phone, making it look like your location is jumping around from place to place.

There are lots of reports of this online - just find a few and send them to Lyft so they can educate themselves on the issue and stop being asses.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I received an email from Lyft yesterday stating that they are doing extra background checks on certain Chicago drivers, and I have been picked as one of the Chosen Few.


Like the random TSA screening.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's just Crapple's implementation of GPS on that phone, making it look like your location is jumping around from place to place.
> 
> There are lots of reports of this online - just find a few and send them to Lyft so they can educate themselves on the issue and stop being asses.


Lyft's GPS is even worse than Uber's??!! That hardly seems possible.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

ROTA said:


> They can do that, but not whiout been sued in small claims court for falsely accusing fraud.


To hell with small claims. You want their attention? File a LIMITED CIVIL ACTION. It doesn't cost much more, but it forces them to get attorneys involved, and just you filing will cost them $5,000 or more in legal fees.

You will have their attention.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

What did they say at the hub?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ROTA said:


> its the second time that lyft accused me of fraud on gps, they say that im manipulating the gps location and it can bring me to deactivation.
> How the fk im doing that?!?
> I have iphone 7, no jailbreak no app to change gps location, nothing!
> Im on lyft for 2 years with over 2.3k rides and never got a problem.
> ...


Turn off wifi and bluetooth


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

This is crazy if his not bsing us this can happen to anyone


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

This just happened to me last night. I got two identical texts within 30 minutes last night saying I have "continued" to "fake" my GPS and Lyft logged me out so that I could read the TOS. Then when I opened the app this morning, there was a message accusing me of "spoofing". I've never tried to spoof my GPS (where I drive there's really no benefit) and this is the first I've heard from them about it. I have a message into customer support, but don't expect any helpful response from them.


----------



## bigboston (Oct 29, 2017)

this happened to me last night all night. then this morning while sleeping I got a text saying I was logged off driver mode because of gps spoofing.
I emailed them with screenshots and they said theyve been getting reports of isolated issues of this. hey forwarded the issue to their engineering team and told me they put a note on my account about it to not be deactivated but that I shoulndt be anyways for it and should have no issues driving,

yea lets see how this goes...

im on android


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

These same hackers that tried to get into drivers accounts and take there money are messing around with our accounts. I bet there just boared and are trying to just mess with us cuz they can.


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

bigboston said:


> this happened to me last night all night. then this morning while sleeping I got a text saying I was logged off driver mode because of gps spoofing.
> I emailed them with screenshots and they said theyve been getting reports of isolated issues of this. hey forwarded the issue to their engineering team and told me they put a note on my account about it to not be deactivated but that I shoulndt be anyways for it and should have no issues driving,
> 
> yea lets see how this goes...
> ...


Thanks for the response! This is what I was hoping was the case.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Are any of you guys that got warnings using Android? And is your phone rooted?


----------



## Otnemarcas (Dec 28, 2016)

Got this Lyft GPS spoofing message last night as well even though I do not have GPS spoofing app on my phone. I emailed support today and got same generic message about closing out apps, reinstalling lyft and dealing with connectivity issues. 

I'm on an android phone and have never rooted my phones. 

No issues with Uber and this is another reason never to depend on a single rideshare platform. Every time I went online, Lyft took me offline with this GPS msg. After 3 attempts I just gave up drove Uber only all night.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

this may/may not help....

Turn off wifi, turn off bluetooth. (like someone said before). Google uses the wifi signals around you to geolocate you. It isn't reliable when you're constantly moving.

Get the "GPS Test by Chartcross" app. it's a free app that show you which GPS satellites you're getting signals from and how strong the signals are. 

the app has a "clear cache/reset" function which forces your phone to delete its current GSP satellite settings and restart finding the GPS signals.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got my first message about a week ago and I just ignored it thinking it was a fluke. I got the second message Friday night that says we see you're still spoofing. I emailed them and they said they are aware of the issue and multiple drivers are getting these messages and the IT team is looking into it. They assured me it would not affect my account and they can see that I'm not spoofing. Yesterday I go to login and I'm in a 10-minute timeout and they tell me I have to remove certain apps for my phone! I emailed them again and they assured me this will not affect my requests and to not worry about it today I get another email saying I've been taken off the Lyft platform. I did try to log in and was able to but I got so mad I uninstalled the app. I need to bring myself to a good place mentally before I reinstall it and try to log on lol it's very very frustrating though.

For what it's worth, I am Android, been driving for 2 years, with 2000 rides, at 20%


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Android
9000 rides 3 years 
20%

After reading the TOS you CAN NOT SUE Lyft and need to go through Arbitration....Have fun!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JJS said:


> Android
> 9000 rides 3 years
> 20%
> 
> After reading the TOS you CAN NOT SUE Lyft and need to go through Arbitration....Have fun!


 Unless you opted out and class action voids arbitration


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

What percentage of drivers were smart enough to Opt Out?


----------



## bigboston (Oct 29, 2017)

so after a weekend of being logged in and out of driver mode, missing surges i was in the middle of and a few hrs of "you can not log in for 1 minute 30 seconds" again and again back to back, sending emails and screen shots to support after being told this would not affect my driving and i will not be suspended (with a note on my account not to deactivate me)

support is trying to blame an app i had installed on my phone for location based social media apps and geofenced purposes "fake gps" which i had installed but hadnt used since before I joined lyft.

I had it disabled with a package disabler since the first location spoofing message then uninstalled it the next morning and to this very moment am still being told by the driver app I am committing fraud.
they advised me to uninstall "fake gps" and then i can continue to drive normally. wrong...app hasnt been installed for 3 days and Im still getting these messages.

I even get texts and emails ever morning at 9 am saying im being logged off when i am asleep in bed.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JJS said:


> What percentage of drivers were smart enough to Opt Out?


I don't know . . . don't care. I did though lol



bigboston said:


> so after a weekend of being logged in and out of driver mode, missing surges i was in the middle of and a few hrs of "you can not log in for 1 minute 30 seconds" again and again back to back, sending emails and screen shots to support after being told this would not affect my driving and i will not be suspended (with a note on my account not to deactivate me)
> 
> support is trying to blame an app i had installed on my phone for location based social media apps and geofenced purposes "fake gps" which i had installed but hadnt used since before I joined lyft.
> 
> ...


Yep when I received the second message saying we see you're still spoofing, I hadn't even logged on with them that day. After emailing them and then promising me, I had nothing to worry about oh, I woke up the next morning to a message saying they were logging me out for 2 minutes. When I went to sign in later that day, that initiated the 2-minute timeout. I wake up the next morning to another text message saying I've been logged out again! I had to review the terms of service. Their reassurance that nothing will happen to us, is not very comforting. I want to know if they're going to remove these disciplinary actions from our account or what happens if this continues? They actually listed apps that they were requiring me to remove. I was so heated, I don't remember all of them but the only two I could find were in my Play Store Library. Not even active on my phone nor had it ever been on this phone. I just got the phone a few months ago.


----------



## bigboston (Oct 29, 2017)

this is their latest response after i went in about the app being uninstalled and being logged out a bunch of times.

"








*Witt* (Lyft)

Nov 6, 1:47 PM PST

Hey !

The console card notification you received was a part of the original messaging you received. These go away after 24 hours and there should be nothing preventing you from going online anymore.

We really appreciate the feedback and totally understand your frustration. We are currently very hard at work on these features and providing a better driving experience. Thank you again for reaching out and providing the insights into what you experienced.

Have a great day and let me know if there's anything else I can help you with.

and since when does location and phone call permissions allow them to see everything installed on my phone?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bigboston said:


> this is their latest response after i went in about the app being uninstalled and being logged out a bunch of times.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


 What I don't get is, if they can tell what apps you have on your phone, they can tell if you're using those apps with their app. That should be the only reason anyone is getting these messages. What is on our phone shouldn't even matter. Unless we're using it specifically with their app, then they have a right to get upset.

you should see Uber's permissions. They have permission to reformat your SD card!!


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

ROTA said:


> I have iphone 7, no jailbreak no app to change gps location, nothing!


Do you need to root your phone to mock a location? I think you can just enable the feature in developer options with a stock phone (that's how it works in Android). I would imagine developers would need that feature for testing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can't go online with Lyft at all, if you have any GPS app even downloaded. They put you in time out until the app is removed from your phone.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Last week Lyft started repeatedly sending this highly accusatory and threatening e-mail









and also began to pop this in-app message









however they never actually logged me off for two minutes so I was still able to fake park at the airport. This morning, however, Lyft was actually successful at logging me off, and then if I tried to log back on, this message and a countdown timer would pop









so when I got home I spent some time figuring out how to hide the fact that I have Fake GPS installed on my phone and am now back in business!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> Last week Lyft started repeatedly sending this highly accusatory and threatening e-mail
> 
> View attachment 174001
> 
> ...


What's your point of posting on here? Just so we have a clear sense of who is possibly costing us our jobs? Nice to know you have no conscience as to your effects on the rest of us. You doing it and jeopardizing our income, is already bad enough but then to come on here like you did, is completely ******bag status. So either put your money where your mouth is or go see if therapist. After all, there is no way Lyft can track you down with the generic profile, right?


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> I spent some time figuring out how to hide the fact that I have Fake GPS installed on my phone and am now back in business!


Nevermind. I undid whatever it was I did to be able to log in and now I can't replicate whatever it was so I'm back to getting the two minute timeout.


Daisey77 said:


> What's your point of posting on here?


I'm just relaying what I have experienced and what I have been - and apparently have not been - able to accomplish to work around this new app behavior. What's your point? Do you not have some sort of Fake GPS app installed on your phone? Why else would you be getting these same messages?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> Last week Lyft started repeatedly sending this highly accusatory and threatening e-mail
> 
> View attachment 174001
> 
> ...


Die in a grease fire you queue jumping prick.

I sincerely hope they deactivate you permanently


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

They might think youre hitting arrive when youre not at the pick up location.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Die in a grease fire you queue jumping prick.


That's just crazy talk! I'm not jumping the queue and have no idea how that's even possible. I have to wait my turn just like everyone else except I'm usually either sitting at home or at my regular job instead of sitting for hours in my car in a parking lot.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> That's just crazy talk! I'm not jumping the queue and have no idea how that's even possible. I have to wait my turn just like everyone else except I'm usually either sitting at home or at my regular job instead of sitting for hours in my car in a parking lot.


That's jumping the queue, jackass. If you put yourself in queue without being in the TNC area, you're queue jumping.

You're committing fraud. You are a criminal.

Die in a grease fire.

And hopefully you will be deactivated permanently.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> That's just crazy talk! I'm not jumping the queue and have no idea how that's even possible. I have to wait my turn just like everyone else except I'm usually either sitting at home or at my regular job instead of sitting for hours in my car in a parking lot.


What if we could all just "log in" to the TNC lot without actually being there... don't you think we would? You have to physically be there, otherwise you are cheating the system and all the other drivers who are playing by the rules.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> What if we could all just "log in" to the TNC lot without actually being there... don't you think we would?


Exactly! I actually can just "log in" to the TNC lot without actually being there, so sometimes I do!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> Exactly! I actually can just "log in" to the TNC lot without actually being there, so sometimes I do!


And in so doing you are committing fraud, like other disgusting criminals.

Hopefully you'll be permanently deactivated.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> And in so doing you are committing fraud, like other disgusting criminals.


So says the man who thinks it's okay to open the Uber app on a rider's left behind phone to help himself to a tip. That's just rich!


DrivingForYou said:


> hopefully you gave yourself a tip using his phone first...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> So says the man who thinks it's okay to open the Uber app on a rider's left behind phone to help himself to a tip. That's just rich!


Even so, that's one driver, one acct. This affects tons of drivers. Costing them what could easily be their sole income, feeding their families!!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> So says the man who thinks it's okay to open the Uber app on a rider's left behind phone to help himself to a tip. That's just rich!


The difference is what I said was a joke, what you are doing is a crime.

Unbelievable that you'd take the time to find a joke and use it out of context to somehow justify your illegal actions.

You are really scum, aren't you?



Daisey77 said:


> Even so, that's one driver, one acct. This affects tons of drivers. Costing them what could easily be their sole income, feeding their families!!


Unbelievable this guy trying to justify his illegal acts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Unbelievable this guy trying to justify his illegal acts.


 and what makes it even worse is the way he came on here talking about it. Like he is Mr. Joe Cool or something. No regards to how he's affecting others. Usually people aren't so arrogant about it and arent quite as conspicuous


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> The difference is what I said was a joke, what you are doing is a crime.
> 
> Unbelievable that you'd take the time to find a joke and use it out of context to somehow justify your illegal actions.
> 
> ...


Unfair to others maybe but illegal? I doubt it. If everyone could be responsible enough to show up when a passenger is expecting a ride why would anyone really care in the long run?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RogerKohrman said:


> Unfair to others maybe but illegal? I doubt it. If everyone could be responsible enough to show up when a passenger is expecting a ride why would anyone really care in the long run?


It is a contract violation, and it is fraud.

Fraud is illegal.

And why would anyone care? Because those of us that are honest drivers are being screwed by drivers like him. We play by the rules. He doesn't. Get it?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And our accts are being mistakenly flagged because of these people. Which then messes with our requests and money.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> And our accts are being mistakenly flagged because of these people. Which then messes with our requests and money.


Yea that happened to me today on Uber, and I haven't even driven Uber in a week.!?!!. WTF.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I read somewhere on the net, that google and apple are requiring apps to prove they do not spy on you or any of the data on your phone, this includes other apps. Remember earlier this year, uber got in trouble with google apps store, they were threatened with having their app removed from the play store because of "spying on user even after user closed app".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I read somewhere on the net, that google and apple are requiring apps to prove they do not spy on you or any of the data on your phone, this includes other apps. Remember earlier this year, uber got in trouble with google apps store, they were threatened with having their app removed from the play store because of "spying on user even after user closed app".


 I don't know about Google but Apple gave Uber access to use a back door code. This is a code that no third party ever is given and will get them removed from the Play Store. Somehow Uber got it

https://www.inc.com/business-insider/uber-apple-iphone-features-app-software.html


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

Do you have the Lyft app running on two phones? I just bought a new phone, on Verizon, using my old phone number that was a Sprint number. I just noticed I'm still logged into my old phone with Lyft. The old phone no longer has phone service, but it's connected via WiFi. Your posting made me concerned I should remove the app from old phone. Not sure if that's your issue though.

I don't know why someone would fake their GPS with Lyft...

(Sorry if someone suggested this already, I haven't read through all the replies yet.)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I present Samuel L. Jackson playing the part of the gps enforcer against the jumpers:


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

My guess is that you are running multiple platforms and possibly other location tracking services. Your device is sending your GPS to several applications and Lyft detects unusual data in your location stream. I do Uber Lyft and Postmates 
In addition to 3 separate location trackers and if I'm moving while available I have to manually cycle them platforms to update the location.

Just a guess. It's a nuisance, but I think k it has to do with background apps not having priority for system resources.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

my app sometimes shows me 20 miles away, its happened about 10 times- then I get a ping in Long Beach when Im in Hollywood- WTF! anything goes, but hey bring TOYS FOR TOTS!!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

This may be an issue with your phone settings..

On Samsung g6, the power saving modes will stop apps from updating your position while the app is in the background.
Since I have my phone plugged in to charger while driving, I've tried turning off the power saving mode, and it helps.


----------

